# Pawn Stars Spinoff-Rick's Restoration



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Just saw a promo, American Restoration. Looks like Rick's getting his own show, though the promo had Pawn Stars Rick in it. Premieres next week, two episodes back to back on History.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Was watching that and saw another ad for an auction house and some of the strange things they have auction off. Was half listening, so I didn't catch all of the details.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> Was watching that and saw another ad for an auction house and some of the strange things they have auction off. Was half listening, so I didn't catch all of the details.


The new show is Auction King's (Premieres October 26 at 10pm Eastern - History). The show centers around Gallery63, an auction house in Atlanta that is known for selling just about anything. Mrs. Fluffybear works with someone who tries to attend one of their auctions every chance they get..


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

fluffybear said:


> The new show is *Auction King's* (Premieres October 26 at 10pm Eastern - History). The show centers around Gallery63, an auction house in Atlanta that is known for selling just about anything. Mrs. Fluffybear works with someone who tries to attend one of their auctions every chance they get..


Thank you


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Today, the Pawn group, except granddad, was on _Who Want to be a Millionaire?_. You quickly learn why they always call in the experts.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> The new show is Auction King's (Premieres October 26 at 10pm Eastern - History). The show centers around Gallery63, an auction house in Atlanta that is known for selling just about anything. Mrs. Fluffybear works with someone who tries to attend one of their auctions every chance they get..


I saw the commercial for this and quickly thought "Pawn Stars Knockoff!".


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I watched the first episode today, it wasn't too bad. 

The Auction Kings show is tonight, guess I'll give it a shot. It's nice to watch that 30 minutes of fluff before going to sleep.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It was pretty good... and I can in the future, they may have yet another spin off... the custom-hotrod guy


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought it was great


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I liked it as well. The level of detail that kind of work takes, and the skill, is amazing.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I liked it too. Did that one guy have a lot of bikes or what?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I liked _American Restoration_, but what's with that kid's hair?


----------

